# 240v Transformer/Converter



## Listone (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi

I need to run a unit at 12v DC.

So I need to step down from 240v AC to an AC voltage which I can then convert to DC and run the unit drawing 55W at 12v DC.

I do not know if there is any off-the-shelf component available.

Many thanks for any advice. :thumb:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi is this what your looking for www.jameco.com/z/SP-240-12-MEAN-WEL...e-Output-12-Volt-20-Amp-240-Watt_2101497.html


----------



## Listone (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you.

I should mention it is for external use, so IP55 rating.

240W is way above requirements. 80W DC would be fine.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

That's just the max wattage so you can't hook up something that uses more wattage.


----------

